# Personal Trainers in apartment gyms



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The other day in my gym I noticed a newly posted sign saying that personal trainers were now forbidden. I live in an Emaar tower and while there certainly have been personal trainers with their clients (residents of my building) using the gym it's never been a noticeable problem. They never hog the equipments and have always been courteous. The notice did say that the banning of personal trainers is a result of a complaint brought to the board.

At the office today a few other people mentioned that personal trainers had also been banned from their apartment gyms. No one had a problem with the personal trainers in the first place.

What would be the rationale from preventing residents from bringing in a personal trainer into the gym? It seems a drastic step to me and instead of banning them outright wouldn't it be better to allow them for certain off-peak hours?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I had to stop training with my former PT when I was living in a building in Al Barsha - the problem was that someone got injured whilst training with their PT. The client blamed the PT, who in turn blamed the exercise equipment at the Gym. So in the end it was a matter of liability and the management decided to just ban all trainers to avoid any problems because I guess that's easier for them  

Not sure what the problem in your tower is though. I am also in an EMAAR building at The Greens but haven't seen any notices reg. banning trainers at my gym.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm in an Emaar property in the marina and i see personal trainers in the gym ALL THE TIME (of course working with residents). Once i noticed this, i quickly jumped on the bandwagon to get my own personal trainer into my gym, and boy what a huge convenience that is!

i think it may be the liability issue that izzy mentioned because my PT does not hog any machines, he just stands next to me and coaches me as i am working out. 

i dont know of any ban in my building yet, but i feel if thats the way the tide is turning, then it might be coming soon because i know of someone in my building who has voiced a disdain for PTs coming to the gym. although they could cite extra ppl in the gym "crowding" the area as an excuse, i feel this persons complaint is more driven by his elitest view that PTs are outsiders that do not belong in our "exclusive" living space.

who knows what will happen...but it would definitely be a damn shame to lose my PT privileges in my building! 

beenie


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The building now has a board of representatives selected from the owners, which Emaar set up earlier this year. I'm in the Fairways, by the way. 

So far the other notice put up "at the recommendation" of the board was to say that residents could only take their dogs up/down the service elevators. Most people seem to ignore that "recommendation." 

It will be interesting to see what other "recommendations" and bans are enacted by the board in the upcoming year. 



dizzyizzy said:


> Not sure what the problem in your tower is though. I am also in an EMAAR building at The Greens but haven't seen any notices reg. banning trainers at my gym.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> The building now has a board of representatives selected from the owners, which Emaar set up earlier this year. I'm in the Fairways, by the way.
> 
> So far the other notice put up "at the recommendation" of the board was to say that residents could only take their dogs up/down the service elevators. Most people seem to ignore that "recommendation."
> 
> It will be interesting to see what other "recommendations" and bans are enacted by the board in the upcoming year.


well that 'recommendation' is being ignored at Mosela indeed


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> The other day in my gym I noticed a newly posted sign saying that personal trainers were now forbidden. I live in an Emaar tower and while there certainly have been personal trainers with their clients (residents of my building) using the gym it's never been a noticeable problem. They never hog the equipments and have always been courteous. The notice did say that the banning of personal trainers is a result of a complaint brought to the board.
> 
> At the office today a few other people mentioned that personal trainers had also been banned from their apartment gyms. No one had a problem with the personal trainers in the first place.
> 
> What would be the rationale from preventing residents from bringing in a personal trainer into the gym? It seems a drastic step to me and instead of banning them outright wouldn't it be better to allow them for certain off-peak hours?


It could be that the trainer(s) were harrassing residents, i.e., trying to sell them personal training, and people complained about it. I experienced that myself in the gym at my building. 

The other possibility is that most gyms that charge a membership fee also charge the personal trainers for letting them use the equipment. Possibly Emaar felt they were missing out on this income and decided to ban trainers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps I am missing something here but could you not contact Emaar to ask why?


----------



## MrKarambol (Apr 10, 2011)

It's simply because trainers are occupying extra space in the gym while other residents are trying to train.

If you want a trainer, you can get a proper gym membership. I am with Emaar on this one. I like my residence gym less populated.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Using your logic that means I could demand that all visitors be banned from the pool. My building's pool seems to be quite popular with visitors and let's tell the residents who spend a small fortune to rent an apartment in the building that they're not allowed to bring visitors to the pool.

Or what about all the taxi drivers, laundry and delivery trucks who hog the gates to the complex while they dial in to speak to security for permission to enter. Now I find that annoying.



MrKarambol said:


> It's simply because trainers are occupying extra space in the gym while other residents are trying to train.
> 
> If you want a trainer, you can get a proper gym membership. I am with Emaar on this one. I like my residence gym less populated.


----------

